# Any Stamp Collectors Out There?



## Chet (Jan 18, 2021)

I was going through some drawers and found a stamp collecting book with stamps that I had persued as a hobby for a short period of time. This was back in the 1950's so every stamp in the book is at least 60 years old and might have some value.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm not a collector but I purchased a  stamp album from a friend in the early 70s. I still have it. It's about 20% full of US Stamps going back to the 1850s through 1974.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 13, 2021)

Technical difficulties - please ignore.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 13, 2021)

This will give you an idea of what I got.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 14, 2021)

I've started checking my stamps on eBay to see if I have any  hidden treasures (working my way from oldest to most recent). So far it looks like I will not be buying that villa in Tuscany.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 18, 2021)

I picked this stamp commemorative tome in a used bookstore for $1. I was very happy to discover that the original stamp plate was hidden in a fold at the last page. The book and stamps were published in 1995 and both are beautifully illustrated.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 18, 2021)

Maybe you should try postcards....







"A postcard bearing a signed drawing by Picasso fetched a record $188,000 (166,000 euros) at auction on Saturday, the Gaertner auction house in southern Germany announced. The sales set a "world record for a postcard", the auction house in Bietigheim-Bissingen said in a statement".

"The buyer, described as a "trans-Atlantic collector", clinched the deal by telephone following frenzied bidding in German, English, French and Russian, the statement said. Bidding had begun at 100,000 euros. With commissions, the card will cost the buyer more than 200,000 euros, it said. The card from Pablo Picasso to his friend, French poet Guillaume Apollinaire, is dated September 5, 1918, and has an authenticated drawing that "can be considered part of the artist's cubist still life series," Gaertner said. The picture on the back of the card is a simple aerial view of the southwestern French town of Pau". 

"The postcard never made it to Apollinaire however because Picasso had addressed it in Spanish, writing his friend's name as Don Guillermo Apollinaire. It is marked with the French equivalent of "return to sender". Gaertner said it had obtained the postcard from a Frenchman it described as a "figure in the business world".


----------

